# Minimum safe 18650 battery voltage



## gertvanjoe (9/1/16)

I know I can just google it butI trust your opinion more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (9/1/16)

Browsing around it seems to be 3.6 . Btw how long do they charge ?


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

You can actually go quite lower. If I remember correctly, below 2.5 you will get some damage and around 3.2 is a good cut off point.

Charging time will depend on how charged it still is, your charger, temperature, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (9/1/16)

Around 3.7 is the average I would say. I charge my batteries when they reach around 3.7. I don't really check the charge time, but I think at .5 amps it takes around 4 hours and at 1 amp around 2 hours. I'm not sure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Browsing around it seems to be 3.6 . Btw how long do they charge ?


Flavour goes flat at 3.7 ish volts for me and it takes 3hrs to charge my single purple Efest 2500mah 35A cell in a nitecore i20.


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

My above post refers to the health of the battery, not the quality of the vape. 

In mech mods, yes, as the other said around 3.7 leaves you wanting a bit more power. Regulated mods generally go down to around 3.2, but in some you can feel them struggling somewhat before that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ernest (9/1/16)

Now I don't understand. I thought the 18650 is a 3.7v battery. So how long does it stay at 3.7v while being used?


----------



## johan (9/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Now I don't understand. I thought the 18650 is a 3.7v battery. So how long does it stay at 3.7v while being used?



18650 when fully charged is just above 4.20V (4.21 to 4.25V max) - 3.70V is the nominal value. A 12V car battery's nominal voltage is 12V, but when fully charged is +/- 13.8V to 14.1V max - hope it makes sense.

PS: In a mech you will normally vape until it discharges to +/- 3.80V, and in electronic mod's down to lower voltages as @Andre mentioned above.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/1/16)

Now we can open up the discussions on regulated mods and battery safety . 


How much do you trust the "intelligence" of your mod to operate safely in regards to battery power. 

So if your mod can fire , one can assume that the power is still sufficient. Once you get a low/check battery message it's reached the end and you have no option but to recharge. 

So.... Does emptying the battery down to 0% battery life entirely unsafe or is the mod taking that precaution towards battery lifespan. 

*btw I have fired my dna200 at 100w on 0% battery life without any noticeable difference. It was however before I did the battery analysis.


----------



## Ernest (9/1/16)

Thank you @johan I always wondered where the 4.2 comes from.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (9/1/16)

The rx200 cuts feed at about 3.45v on 2 batteries, 3rd battery is always around 0.2 to 0.4v higher than the other 2.

At this point it won't send power to the atty no after what you do. 

I tend to swap to my 2nd set when I have 1 bar left on the battery display and before it actually tells me that there isn't enough power. 

Mechs are different Ofc and above replies will give you that info. 

The 18650 is close to a lipo but with a little difference in chemistry. 

On a lipo you should stop at 3.6v to extend the life of your cells. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pyro (26/2/16)

I know there are a bunch of different types of 18650's, but afaik the voltage range is pretty similar.

Somewhere between 3.6 and 3.4V (depending on discharge rate) the voltage starts dropping off sharply. It's probably best to keep it above 3.5. If it's 3.6 when not under load it'll likely drop to 3.2-ish when you vape.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

